# Things to keep him busy?



## cee169 (Oct 15, 2010)

I just brought home an 11 month old male German Shepherd last night. A friend called and asked if we were still looking for one. I told her that I had just gotten one and she said that this one was going to go to the pound that day if no one would take him. I was told the owner is sick and can no longer care for him. So I did not want to let him be dumped off at the pound so I said I would take him. My sister in law may take him. I have 2.5 Acres but it is not fenced, so he is in a dog run that is 15'x8'. He wants out and he looks bored. What can I give him to do? I do let him out to run and my sis in law is going to see how he is with horses and start taking him on rides with her. But I just need something for him to do while he is in the cage. I dont want him to develop any bad habits.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Everlasting Treat Ball, it gives them mental stimulation.

I got one for my GSD/Husky mix and he loves it.


----------



## cee169 (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a large Kong that is for my puppy. I can give that to him but it looks kinda small. Where do you get the treat balls? Petsmart/ petco? Thanks.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I got mine from Petco, they have refills for it as well.


----------



## hmmiller05 (Mar 1, 2010)

cee169 said:


> I have a large Kong that is for my puppy. I can give that to him but it looks kinda small. Where do you get the treat balls? Petsmart/ petco? Thanks.


If you do give him the kong, make sure its not the puppy kong (it would be pink or blue). They are much softer than the regular kongs and an 11 month would chew through it pretty easily if he is a chewer.. 

Other than that, good luck!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I wouldn't leave a dog unattended with a Kong. There are two posts that I can think of right of the top of my head of the kong somehow getting stuck over the bottom jaw.

Jolly balls are great. They stand up pretty well. Jax loves her ruffwear ball. It's eggshaped and bounces everywhere but it is about the size of a tennis ball so I wouldn't let him play with it unattended.

Why don't you bring him in with the other GSD you have? Are they not getting along?


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Busybone by Pedigree. It keeps Deuce occupied when he's in his crate.


----------



## cee169 (Oct 15, 2010)

I would bring him in but I dont have a crate that is big enough for him. Right now I am not working either so the dog run outside is the best I could do to keep him from going to the pound. He really likes the Kong. Its the normal one not the puppy Kong. 

They get along fine other than he is a little rough for her. And he growls and sometimes snaps at her when there is food around.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you for taking him. What are your plans for him? Foster and adopt out? Keep?

If you are going to try to find him a home, you could start contacting the rescues and see if they will do a courtesy post on petfinder.

So he's a resource guarder. Is it only with dogs? You can fix that. : ) Look up the book Fiesty Fido, I think it's about $7.


----------



## cee169 (Oct 15, 2010)

Well I think my sister in law may take him. She is great with animals. But she has to convince her dad to let her. Then if not I will have to find him a home. My GSD is only 11 weeks and working with the both of them and my 2 year old little girl is too much. I just dont want such a good dog to go to the pound. Its really sad. He is just like that toward the dogs as far as I know. I just picked him up last night.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Can you walk him? Nothing better than a walk on a leash, maybe teach him how to heel? Walking is better IMO than any kong. A kong after the walk is fine but I would really try walking him. Good luck, Jeff


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Have you tried letting him drag a long lead behind him, and let him run around the yard? Maybe playing ball? 
He's probably going to need to run off some energy sooner rather than later.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

we love picctures  haha i also love pedigrees busy bones!! and bull pisels and tendants are doog too


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a ball with a small hole in it that I put treats into. Cedar will spend a long time rolling the ball all over the house trying to get the treats out. She loves it. She gets enough treats out of it that it keeps her busy without frustrating her.


----------

